# Dealers



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

Any 2cool Kawasaki Mule dealers on here? I'm in the market for a Mule crew cab 4x4. TIA


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I bought mine in Angleton at Goe Kawasaki. They beat any deal out here over a $1000. I drove 300 miles one way to get it. I did get to see the kids while I was down there.


----------



## crack oar cajun (Jul 1, 2011)

Not a dealer but I just purchased my 2020 Mule 4010 Trans from Mainland cycle. Best deal I have found. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

